

Modernizing Common Lisp: Recommended Extensions (1999) - fogus
http://lists.tunes.org/archives/tunes/2001-February/003058.html

======
zachbeane
The actual recommendations email is from 1999.

~~~
joebananas
I lolled when they said the CLIM standard should provide a way to control Java
applets running in browsers.

~~~
zachbeane
If you ignore a problem long enough, it will go away.

